# Kaufberatung Multifunktionsdrucker



## zarkanis (9. März 2015)

Hi liebe PCGH'ler,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten und günstigen Multifunktionsdrucker (Drucken, Scannen, Kopieren - Fax ist unwichtig) für mein Studium. Ich habe leider nicht viel Ahnung von Druckern und gute Kaufberatungen bzw. Einkaufsführer sind doch ungleich schwerer zu finden als bei Prozessoren oder Grafikkarten. Daher dachte ich mir ich frage mal hier nach 

Die erste Fragestellung die sich mir ergibt ist: Tinte oder Laser? Tinte soll ja eher für Gelegenheitsdrucker sein, aber birgt auch die Gefahr eintrocknender Tinte wenn man lange nicht druckt. Daher weiß ich hier schon nicht, was ich nehmen soll.
Bzgl. meines Druckverhaltens werden es zum Start der Semester viele Ausdrucke sein (komplette Skripte), während des Semester fortlaufend ein paar Sachen und während der Semesterferien wahrscheinlich kaum was. Also was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Tinte oder Laser?

Ob der Drucker Fotos in guter Qualität drucken kann ist mir nicht so wichtig, wäre jedoch schön zu haben. Absolut wichtig ist mir hingegen doppelseitiger Druck und eine Netzwerkschnittstelle (PC WLAN, Drucker Kabel).

Ich habe mal ein bisschen gegoogelt und bin auf diesen hier gestoßen: Canon Pixma MG4250
Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Canon Druckern gemacht, könnt ihr diese empfehlen oder eher weniger? Sind eigentlich bei einem Drucker Neukauf schon Patronen dabei, oder muss ich extra welche dazu bestellen?

Ich danke euch für eure Antworten und Empfehlungen!


----------



## delmed (15. März 2015)

Von Laserdruckern rate ich ab wg. der Feinstaubbelastung. Dafür gibt es sogar extra Feinstaubfilter. kosten um die 50,-
Ich habe diesen Brother: 

Brother MFC-J6910DW, Tinte (MFCJ6910DWG1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und kann ihn wärmstens empfehlen. Der startet einmal am Tag automatisch glaube ich einen Reinigungsvorgang alle 24 Std. deshalb ziehe ich ihn immer vom Strom bzw. hab da nen Schalter. Hat alles was du brauchst an Anschlüssen (LAN , WLAN und USB) + doppelseitiges Drucken (Duplexeinheit) und sogar Fax sowie DIN A3 Druck. Aber wenn du kein DIN A3 brauchst kannst du auch den 6510 nehmen: Brother MFC-J6510DW, Tinte Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Es gibt auch supergünstige einzelne austauschbare Patronen für jede Farbe (bessere Ausbeute) dafür: 20 Patronen fÃ¼r XL Brother MFC J5910DW MFC-J6510DW MFC-J6710DW J6910DW LC1280 XL | eBay Die Patronen sind für beide Modelle passend. Wegen Eintrocknen drucke ich einmal alle 2 Wochen ein Testfoto, bei diesen geringen Druckkosten überhaupt kein Problem (16 € inkl. Versand für 20 Patronen). Der von dir favorisierte Drucker hat nur zwei Patronen, besser wäre für jede Farbe einzeln, so wird die Patrone besser ausgereizt weil einzeln austauschbar. Also besser wären 4 Patronen, sonst zeigt dir der Canon Drucker an, daß die Farbpatrone schon leer ist, dabei ist wohl nur eine der drei Farben leer aber halt so nicht mehr brauchbar. Normalerweise sind Patronen bei einem neuen Drucker immer dabei, habe es noch nie anders erlebt. Im Reparaturfall holt Brother den Drucker per UPS ab und bringt ihn auch wieder zurück. Nun mußt du entscheiden, ob du einmalig den günstigeren Canon kaufst und dafür bei den Patronen langfristig draufzahlst oder du holst dir einen teureren Drucker, und sparst zusätzlich bei den Verbrauchskosten (konnte jetzt für den Canon keine günstigen kompatiblen Patronen finden).

PS: Habe hier die Patronen für die Brother sogar noch günstiger gefunden: 20 Patronen fÃ¼r XL Brother MFC J5910DW MFC J6510DW MFC J6710DW J6910DW LC1280 | eBay für


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2015)

Öhmm, ja ich nutze seit Jahren Laserdrucker und die Wände sehen aus wie eine mittelalterliche Burg durch die Ablagerungen an Wand und Co.


> Der startet einmal am Tag automatisch glaube ich einen Reinigungsvorgang alle 24 Std.


Ist auch Klasse da unnütz Tinte verbraten wird und die Plörre ja nix kostet.
Ich habe sowohl Tinte und Laser und muss sagen das Laser trotz höherer Kosten doch preiswerter sein kann. Persönlich würde ich eher Drucker und Scanner trennen


----------



## delmed (15. März 2015)

Ja gut, das kannst du halten wie du willst, mich schreckt der Feinstaub eher ab. Und der Gestank durch den Toner auch. Einmal hat so ein Heini bei uns in der Firma so einen Toner fallenlassen oder so und der ganze Raum mußte erstmal abgeschlossen werden, da waren sichtbare feinste Partikeln, die in der Luft glänzten, der Raum mußte erstmal gesäubert werden, also nein danke. Und ich habe den Drucker per Steckdose abgeschaltet, der macht dann gar nix. Tja gewußt wie 
Das sieht dann so aus: 4x Steckdosenschalter/Steckdose mit bel. Schalter schaltbare Steckdose Adapter | eBay
Und wie schon erwähnt, die kompatiblen Patronen sind so günstig, da drucke ich gerne alle zwei wochen irgendwas. Also mir gefällt das sehr gut so, vor allem daß man einfach faxen kann ohne vorher großartig einscannen zu müssen, einfach Blatt einlegen nummer wählen, qualität einstellen und los gehts. Das gleiche bei Duplexkopien. Ist einfach geil dieser Komfort und möchte es nicht mehr missen  Ebenso drucken vom Smartphone aus. Top.


----------



## s-icon (15. März 2015)

Für Uni Skripte würde ich einen Laserdrucker kaufen.


----------



## zarkanis (16. März 2015)

Hey, vielen Dank dass noch jemand geantwortet hat!

@delmed: Danke für deine Empfehlung, aber so hoch ist mein Budget dann doch leider nicht. Das mit den 2 bzw. 4 Patronen ist ein guter Hinweis...

Hatte beim Budget so an bis zu 100,- Euro gedacht. Und die Uniskripte würde ich selbstverständlich auf mehrere Folien pro Blatt verkleinern + Duplexdruck, damit der Druckaufwand nicht so hoch ist. 

Hat jemand vllt noch Empfehlungen in dem Preisbereich?


----------



## s-icon (16. März 2015)

der hier:
Brother DCP-7055W günstig online kaufen bei ATELCO

Edit: und wenn er auf Wlan verzichtet kommt er auch mit 100€ klar.

brother DCP-7055 Laser-Multifunktionsdrucker von büroshop24 -

Edit: Auf Duplex musst du aber Verzichten, ist in der Preisklasse einfach nicht drin.


----------



## Laudian (17. März 2015)

Ich war mal so frei eure Beiträge zum Thema "wie man an Geld kommt" zu löschen, da sie absolut nichts mehr mit einer Druckerkaufberatung zu tun hatten.

Bitte ab jetzt dann beim Thema bleiben.

MfG
Laudian


----------



## Exception (17. März 2015)

delmed schrieb:


> Ja gut, das kannst du halten wie du willst, mich schreckt der Feinstaub eher ab. Und der Gestank durch den Toner auch. Einmal hat so ein Heini bei uns in der Firma so einen Toner fallenlassen oder so und der ganze Raum mußte erstmal abgeschlossen werden, da waren sichtbare feinste Partikeln, die in der Luft glänzten, der Raum mußte erstmal gesäubert werden, also nein danke. Und ich habe den Drucker per Steckdose abgeschaltet, der macht dann gar nix. Tja gewußt wie
> Das sieht dann so aus: 4x Steckdosenschalter/Steckdose mit bel. Schalter schaltbare Steckdose Adapter | eBay
> Und wie schon erwähnt, die kompatiblen Patronen sind so günstig, da drucke ich gerne alle zwei wochen irgendwas. Also mir gefällt das sehr gut so, vor allem daß man einfach faxen kann ohne vorher großartig einscannen zu müssen, einfach Blatt einlegen nummer wählen, qualität einstellen und los gehts. Das gleiche bei Duplexkopien. Ist einfach geil dieser Komfort und möchte es nicht mehr missen  Ebenso drucken vom Smartphone aus. Top.


Das ist irgendwie kontraproduktiv, denn so verballerst  du auch bei jedem einstecken  Tinte,  denn da wird jedesmal eine Druckkopfreinigung aktiv. 
Den Toner  lasse ich einfach nicht fallen,  hilft enorm gegen die Verschmutzung des Raumes. Und da mein Bürolaser ca. 40000 Seiten mit einem Toner druckt,  komme ich höchst  selten in die Verlegenheit,  diesen wechseln zu müssen.


----------



## delmed (17. März 2015)

na dann viel Spaß mit dem Feinstaub und dem Gestank, mich kannste nicht mehr überzeugen 
PS: es gibt sogar Feinstaubfilter für Laserdrucker: cleanoffice-feinstaubfilter.de: Home
und hier ein Foto wie das aussieht wenn der Filter voll ist, richtig ekelhaft:
Google-Ergebnis für http://daten2.verwaltungsportal.de/fotos/seitengenerator/fil_cleanair2.jpg


----------



## zarkanis (17. März 2015)

Danke für Eure Meinungen und Empfehlungen.

Duplex ist mir leider sehr wichtig und daher ein K.O. Kriterium. Tintenstrahldrucker in diesem Preissegment verfügen alle über Duplex. 
Ob Tinte oder Laser weiß ich leider immer noch nicht, aber wenn ich einen Laserdrucker nicht mit Duplex für mein Budget bekomme, dann ist das wohl die Entscheidung doch Tinte zu nehmen.


----------



## s-icon (17. März 2015)

Für 160€ hast du Wlan, Duplex, AIO.
Brother MFC-L2700DW MultifunktionsgerÃ?t grau: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## delmed (17. März 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Für 160€ hast du Wlan, Duplex, AIO.
> Brother MFC-L2700DW MultifunktionsgerÃ?t grau: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r



160 € ? Da kann er doch gleich meinen Brother nehmen und erspart sich die Feinstaub Belastung..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2015)

Ich habe hier seit Jahren Laser stehen und kein Dreck in der Ecke und auch nicht jeder Drucker stinkt großartig. Drucker und Billigsttinte ist eine Welt für sich und ich habe selten Drucker gesehen die mit der Plörre wirklich lange gelebt hatten, auch gute Nachbauten von renommierten Anbietern sind nicht frei von Macken. Wenn ich das Druckaufkommen sehe aus eigener Erfahrung kam ich gerade mal auf ca. 90 Seiten mit dem Tintenpisser und ca. 1500 mit dem Laser. Das ist meine eigene Meinung und Erfahrung, da soll sich der TE sein eigenes Urteil bilden


----------



## delmed (17. März 2015)

weißt du was ? du hast vollkommen recht, es gibt nix besseres als laserdrucker, und Feinstaub ? Sowas gibts doch gar nicht.
ja er soll sich einen laserdrucker kaufen! 160,- die sich lohnen! du hast mich voll überzeugt!


----------



## s-icon (17. März 2015)

Mit Tinte/Toner von Drittanbietern, hatte ich bisher auch nur Probleme, deshalb nur noch Originaltoner


----------



## zarkanis (18. März 2015)

Also ich habe mich nun für einen Tintenstrahldrucker entschieden (sofern ich keinen gebrauchten Laserdrucker im Marktplatz bekomme), ganz einfach weil mein Budget keinen Laserdrucker mit meinen gewünschten Funktionen zulässt.

Wenn ihr noch Empfehlungen bzgl. Marken und vllt sogar Modellen von Tintenstrahldruckern habt, wäre ich euch dankbar.


----------



## delmed (18. März 2015)

ok hier mein letzter Tipp:

Brother MFC-J5910DW, Tinte Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Format: A3 • Typ: Drucker/Scanner/Kopierer/Fax • drucken: 6000x1200dpi - 12/10 S/min (ISO) (A4) • scannen: 2400x2400dpi (CIS) • kopieren: 1200x1200dpi - 12/10 S/min (ISO) (A4) • Papierzufuhr: 250 Blatt, ADF (35 Blatt), Duplexeinheit • Speicher: 64MB (RAM) • Anschlüsse: USB 2.0, LAN, 1x USB 2.0 (Host), Cardreader • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n, AirPrint, WPS • Display: 2" Farb-LCD, Touchscreen • Emulation: GDI • Leistungsaufnahme: 21W (maximal), 6W (Standby), 0.8W (Sleep) • Schalldruckpegel: 50dB(A) • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 514x260x461mm • Gewicht: 13.60kg • Verbrauchsmaterial: LC1240 BK/C/M/Y, LC1280XL BK/C/M/Y • Farbsystem: 4-farbig • Besonderheiten: PictBridge, Google Cloud Print, randloser Druck • Herstellergarantie: drei Jahre in AT/DE/PL (Vor-Ort nach Registrierung), ein Jahr in UK

der hat alle von dir geforderten Schnittstellen u. braucht ökonomische vier versch. Patronen:

20 Patronen fÃ¼r LC1240 XL Brother MFC-J430W MFC-J825DW MFC-J5910DW MFC-J6510DW | eBay

Wenn dir das immer noch zu teuer ist, dann kann dir wohl niemand mehr helfen, zumal ich extra beschrieben habe wie du eine Differenz zu deinen 100,- ausgleichen kannst. Aber meine Kreditkartentipps werde ich nicht mehr wiederholen.

oder geh selber auf Tintenstrahldrucker Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und dort kannst du selber einstellen was du suchst..


----------



## zarkanis (18. März 2015)

Danke delmed, du hast mich ja überzeugt, nur war deine erste Empfehlung mit 250,- Euro viel zu teuer für mich.

Der Drucker den du jetzt gepostet hast sieht in der Tat gut aus, vor allem mit den günstigen Patronen. Da könnte ich echt 20,- Euro über mein Budget gehen, wenn ich dafür langfristig so viel an den Patronen spare. 
Auf Geizhals war ich natürlich auch schon, aber echte Erfahrungen aus dem PCGH-Forum sind mir doch bessere Verkaufsargumente als die Suchfunktion dort


----------



## delmed (19. März 2015)

ja , den Brother kann ich empfehlen, habe ja ein ähnliches Modell:

Brother MFC-J6910DW, Tinte (MFCJ6910DWG1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und die Patronen hab ich auch bei inkcompany bei ebay gekauft.
Das tolle ist, daß da jeweils auch ein Faxgerät integriert ist.


----------



## Romand40 (26. März 2015)

Jetzt seid ihr schon sehr weit mit konkreten Produkten aber es gibt gute Kaufberatug von Druckern. Falls es dich noch interessiert schau dir mal die links und die summary unter "Kaufberatung" hier an:  Kaufberatung Drucker - DieProduktsuche.de


----------



## zarkanis (9. April 2015)

Danke für deinen Tipp.
Ich habe mittlerweile den JW5910 sogar zweimal bestellt, weil ihn noch jemand brauchte, und ich bin super begeistert.
Wenn ich das mit meinem alten HP Ding vergleiche ist es ein großer Unterschied, von den Folgekosten der Tintenpatronen ganz zu schweigen.

Nochmals danke delmed für den guten Tipp!


----------

